# Why is Lyft's deductible so much higher?



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I prefer Lyft than Uber, I get a little more money (as I think most of you would agree)?

So if I got into an accident, I'd have to pay $2500 collision deductible? Compared to Uber's $1000 Deductible? That's insane!!! 

What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I prefer Lyft than Uber, I get a little more money (as I think most of you would agree)?
> 
> So if I got into an accident, I'd have to pay $2500 collision deductible? Compared to Uber's $1000 Deductible? That's insane!!!
> 
> What are your guys thoughts?


Get your own commercial policy with a $500 deductible.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

My Metromile policy has a TNC rider that covers Period 1 with Uber. I have a $250 deductible. It is really inexpensive. 

However, I am concerned that it does not cover Period 1 when I operate a car with the Lyft app on. I get conflicting answers when I call Metromile. Their telephone reps tell me one thing, and my policy rider seems to indicate another. In the meantime, I barely drive Lyft because the big deductible is so high. I would be much more inclined to drive with them if I could be sure my Metromile policy covers me in Period 1 with them.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I prefer Lyft than Uber, I get a little more money (as I think most of you would agree)?
> 
> So if I got into an accident, I'd have to pay $2500 collision deductible? Compared to Uber's $1000 Deductible? That's insane!!!
> 
> What are your guys thoughts?


This a another huge obstacle with Lyft. Crap insurance, unknown Primetime fares, can't drive Plus only, long distance requests, etc....

They now offer a free rental car that includes insurance if you do 65 rides per week. That's the only safe way to continue driving for Lyft.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

ResIpsaUber said:


> My Metromile policy has a TNC rider that covers Period 1 with Uber. I have a $250 deductible. It is really inexpensive.
> 
> However, I am concerned that it does not cover Period 1 when I operate a car with the Lyft app on. I get conflicting answers when I call Metromile. Their telephone reps tell me one thing, and my policy rider seems to indicate another. In the meantime, I barely drive Lyft because the big deductible is so high. I would be much more inclined to drive with them if I could be sure my Metromile policy covers me in Period 1 with them.


There are a few discussions on this forum that address the fact that MM does NOT cover TNC's other than Uber. What does the policy rider say that seems to contradict?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

$2,500 deductible is disgusting. Lyft should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> $2,500 deductible is disgusting. Lyft should be ashamed of themselves.


Well the $2500 deductible that you pay saves Lyft millions a month in premium payments. I'm sure Lyft is very ashamed of themselves that they even cover any part of drivers comp/coll.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

?????


----------

